# MSc physio pre reg



## Giudipush (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
Hope you can help.
I'm really struggling to look for information about MSc Physiotherapy (pre-registration) recognition in Italy.

I'm Italian, but I live in the UK since 10 years now. This year I'm going to graduate in BSc Sport and Exercise Science and would like to start an MSc Physiotherapy (pre-registration) in Jan 2023. This course last 2 years full-time and has the same hours of placement as the BSc. However, this master gives 90 ECTS credits, while the BSc gives 180 ECTS credits.
My plan for the future is to move to Italy, but I'm not sure if this Master is recognised there.
On the Chartered Society of Physiotherapy website they state that UK degrees are internationally recognised, but when I look for info in other countries they all consider BSc Physiotherapy, not MSc.
Is there any physiotherapist among you or do you know someone who is a physiotherapist and could help me to find an answer to my question?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You'll need to ask the consulate. They're the ones who would recognize it or not. You wouldn't be waiting until you get here for the recognition


----------



## Giudipush (4 mo ago)

thank you sl much for your reply. Should I contact the italian consulate in the UK you believe ?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes. They're the ones that would handle all the paperwork for you when it's time. In short they're the experts.


----------

